# Argente? Or what?



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a doe that I thought of as fawn. Noticed when I bought her that she had a sooty spot on her back ( she had been just weaned). After a couple of weeks, I see that this covers most of her. The hair is banded with blue or lilac at the bottom. However, she has dark eyes. My understanding is that argente have pink eyes. So what would she be?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, not argente. You're right, they have to have pink eyes. A picture would help, there are a lot of colors that mimic each other, the sooty mark could be an actual pattern, or it could be a really bad shed when the new fur came in.


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

No problem. I'm not near a computer, so I will get a pic on here, later. I should probably clarify that what I thought was a sooty mark, was an area of banded fur. This banded fur now covers the mouse.


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok, so here are a couple of pics. Tell me what you think, and thanks for the education.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh! When you said argente and then fawn, I thought you meant a light champagne kind of fawn, but that's a fairly red fawn color. Not unsurprising, given the black eyes, but still... Since you're in the US, my suggestion would be an undermarked brindle (Avy/*). American brindles range from orange to orange with agouti stripes to agouti, but sometimes the mostly-orange ones are sootier than most recessive reds, giving away their agouti roots. If it were whole dark hairs rather than an undercoat, I'd say she could be either, and is just very sooty.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

She looks like a Brindle to me. Are you planning on breeding her? If so, then you should he able to find out soon enough whether or not she's a brindle.


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry if I was confusing. Not always familiar with the terminology. I did intend to breed her. Would I Breed to PEW to allow her color to show in the babies? Or am I going the wrong direction? Also, the blue wasn't evident until the last couple of weeks. She was recently weaned when I got her. Is it showing now because she's in her firstt molt?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Breeding to pew is not breeding to a blank slate, unfortunately. I'd breed to a black, so you'd know immediately which are brindle.


----------



## Annjee (Mar 29, 2012)

Great, already looking for a nice black. Thanks guys, brindle never even occurred to me.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

A lovely brindle


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree...looks like a brindle.


----------

